# Custom Aprons



## Brad Gibson (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have contracted my mother into making me some custom aprons. I was looking on sites like hedleyandbennet.com and butcherandbaker.com and drooling over their expensive chef aprons and I decided that it was way too expensive for what it was. Soo I asked my wonderful mother the seamstress (not really) to make me some just like them.

So far she has made one which is just the prototype. I used the same pattern as a bragard apron for it so I knew the fit would be good. 

Let me know what you think and if you would be interested in buying any of these if he decides it would be worth her time to sell them after she makes all of mine lol.

Here is my step father in the first one. It's black and white striped denim with black searsucker pockets and white straps.


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 31, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 31, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 31, 2013)

I just want to make it clear that these are not for sale, I was just wanted to show you my cool aprons an get your feedback and see if they would interest you.

Thanks for any feedback you guys can give!

Brad


----------



## sachem allison (May 31, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## El Pescador (May 31, 2013)

Those look great Brad!


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 31, 2013)

Pretty cool, right?


----------



## TamanegiKin (May 31, 2013)

That looks great, nicely done!


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 31, 2013)

Do you have a link to that pattern I asked my wife about making some and she wanted a pattern which I couldn't find.

Thanks looks great.


----------



## eshua (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool man, I've been somewhat envious of guys who can wear a bib style apron. Not gona work when your 6'5" like me. 

Pretty sure if I asked my mother to sew anything for me I'd get smacked. Maybe I'd better go over and make dinner for her once in a while.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 1, 2013)

I am 6'3" and I wear them everyday. Try a bragard.

For the pattern I just outlined an apron I already had to exact measurements


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 1, 2013)

Hows the apron shape holding up after washing? My gf made me some custom aprons (denim and khaki) but after a wash they shrunk and are too small or kind of oddly shaped now.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 1, 2013)

Interesting, I haven't even received it in the mail from my mom yet. But I will let you know early next week!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 1, 2013)

I wish I had more thumbs because I'd give your mom's work 4 thumbs up


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, your Mom has some skills. Let me know if she ever decides to sell a few .


----------



## azchef (Jun 1, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Wow, your Mom has some skills. Let me know if she ever decides to sell a few .



+1


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad you guys like them! Ill be sending the next one to Son so he can give me a review on it. My mom does have some serious skills!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jun 1, 2013)

That's a serious apron! I like how the pockets and straps give it a bit of an accent while still keeping things simple.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 2, 2013)

slowtyper said:


> Hows the apron shape holding up after washing? My gf made me some custom aprons (denim and khaki) but after a wash they shrunk and are too small or kind of oddly shaped now.



Pre wash the fabric before sewing and or (and being the better of the two)reinforce the edges by sewing in a "blanket stitch", also be called a whip stitch or a crochet stitch on some Sewing machines.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, I have my mom the heads up to prewash! Lets hope they don't morph


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's the newest addition!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a close up shot




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm waiting for her to finish the navy one for Son still but I will let him post a pic of himself in it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 3, 2013)

Brad, these look great!. I just feel dorky wearing that in the yard with my Troentorp klogs and no underwear. If you send me one I'll take a photograph. LOL


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 3, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Brad, these look great!. I just feel dorky wearing that in the yard with my Troentorp klogs and no underwear. If you send me one I'll take a photograph. LOL



Hahahaha I think I'll pass on the pics. You have distilled a wonderful mental image though! Cheers


----------



## Miles (Jun 3, 2013)

Very cool! Let me know if your mom decides to make any. I really like the striped denim fabric on the first one and the design of the second one. One of the coolest aprons I've ever seen had detachable straps and ties which were attached using jeans style buttons. Very neat idea. Makes washing them far less annoying. Detach the straps and put them in a net bag so they don't wrap around everything and knot up.


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 3, 2013)

Sick dude. The only suggestion I would have for athestics is maybe a darker coloured and maybe different fabric tie straps. Leather might be kind of cool.

The straps look a little high...maybe its just I'm not used to seeing such long aprons?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 5, 2013)

I got the first one in the mail today, it's cooler than I thought it was from the pics. It's like a woven denim with almost the same feel as a corduroy. Here's a pic of me in it. I am not in my chef whites yet but just so you can see. I'm 6'3" and about 230 lbs and it fits like a charm. 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 5, 2013)

the picture does no justice, I don't have a real camera so iphone pics are the best I can do.. sorry


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey, I'm 5'6" and 230 keep that in mind . I got short legs.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 5, 2013)

The thing might hit the floor! Hahaha Have you ever had a bragard apron Son? They are the same dimensions


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 5, 2013)

nope, floor is ok, will make it a bistro apron.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 5, 2013)

If you fold it over I will commit a premeditated murder. Lol


----------

